# A new hobby



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

My goal is to find a new hobby. It cannot be dark when I go and it cannot be dark when I come. And then we have a problem. I either skip some classes and go day time during week or then I go to some weekend class and there is no any weekend clases near me. My day at winter time is 9-15.30.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

I guess I am skipping a few classes and go back to my old hobby.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

smoothlinghs said:


> I guess I am skipping a few classes and go back to my old hobby.


So what was your old hobby


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

stratsp said:


> So what was your old hobby


Something creative which gives me gray hairs but I still like it :teeth


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

smoothlinghs said:


> My goal is to find a new hobby. It cannot be dark when I go and it cannot be dark when I come. And then we have a problem. I either skip some classes and go day time during week or then I go to some weekend class and there is no any weekend clases near me. My day at winter time is 9-15.30.


get involved with Warhammer 40k, oh yeah it is dark. Grimdark actually, but you may find lots of cool people in your area who play. you might make a friend or two.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

Nekobasu said:


> get involved with Warhammer 40k, oh yeah it is dark. Grimdark actually, but you may find lots of cool people in your area who play. you might make a friend or two.


I don't play games. Especially war games or dark games. I don't think they would have a mindset which would friend with my mindset. Maybe my little pony -game is also too dark game for me :grin2:.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No dark? Well, I guess that rules out astrophotography. But yeah. If you want an expensive, super challenging hobby that could take you a lifetime to master, astrophotography is it. 

Obviously, there's nothing really new to accomplish there though. That's why I gave up on amateur astronomy before I ever really got into it. Costs a fortune and you don't accomplish anything that hasn't been done better.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> No dark? Well, I guess that rules out astrophotography. But yeah. If you want an expensive, super challenging hobby that could take you a lifetime to master, astrophotography is it.
> 
> Obviously, there's nothing really new to accomplish there though. That's why I gave up on amateur astronomy before I ever really got into it. Costs a fortune and you don't accomplish anything that hasn't been done better.


:grin2: 
I do have a very cheap camera and wow, you should see that triple moon which I got another day, lol Very unique and I doubt you could have it with very expensive cameras :laugh:.


----------



## Louis Wang (Jun 15, 2018)

I think painting might be a good choice for you.


----------

